# 98% finished bench & awesome customer service



## RogerC

Here's some photos and a story of the completion of the bench, I have a few things to finish like walnut plugs for the holes on the side.
I purchased the top at a garage sale for cheap and had always wanted a Tucker vice but the price was crazy. I had gotten a good paying job and while at a show in Ontario CA I purchased the vice and a set of Adjust-A-Bench legs with a castor package. I began the planning of the top and photography kind of took over woodworking so every thing sat in a garage unused for maybe 10 years.

I had wanted to start woodworking again so began work on the bench, after assembling it and trying to lower the castors to roll the bench it would barely raise it high enough to roll. I thought the arm that the castor screws into was bent and I would try to bend it back but after taking it apart I noticed there was a weld that had not been done properly and there was no way to bend it. I thought I would e-mail Adjust-A-Bench with photos and see if he could think of any way to correct it, they e-mailed me back asking me to call Geoff the designer and owner. After speaking to him he asked the size of the castor rail and said he would send me a new one! I was shocked although it was brand new and never used it still was purchased 10 years ago. I had also had trouble with the castor locking mechanism and asked if I was doing something wrong and he said that those were the old style and he has newer ones that are much better and would send me a set of four also!!!!!

All this was at no charge to me what so ever not even shipping, the bench is up and running and let me tell you that you don’t know how much you need a adjustable bench until you have one, it is definitely handy. So tell me have you ever heard of customer service like that it was OUTSTANDING usually you argue and fight tooth and nail to get what you deserve and this I didn’t even expect anything after so long.

So if you are planning on building a workbench please consider this company http://www.adjustabench.com Geoff is great to work with.
Photo #1 shows the Tucker Vice in one of the variable positions you can put it in, basically it lifts up from vertical to horizontal and spins 360 degrees.
Photo #2 is side view I unfortunately had to cut the top short to be able to fit it in the elevator at my condo I was moving it by myself and holy bat guana it was heavy. It is really light on the one side maybe if I move I'll add a tail vice to even it out.
Photo #3 shows the one rail package I purchased so it can be used as a desk if needed with knee clearance, and the bench duster I added magnets to that hold it to the leg.
Photo #4 shows the new casters that Geoff provided.
Photo #5 shows some edge trim I installed to protect the floor due to I have my shop in my dining room in my condo (I'm single if you couldn't figure that out) who needs a room for dining!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Lou Currier

HOLY CRAP  that bench is too purdy to get dirty! Nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Lou Currier said:


> HOLY CRAP  that bench is too purdy to ge dirty! Nice work.


as well as the rest of the room!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

Very nice bench- love the vises....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Nice bench, awesome story! Don't hear near enough about good customer service like that. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RogerC

This will be a user bench and not just show bench, in one year it probably won't look so pretty but will function the same and as we know with wood just a little work to restore to new looking condition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks

Glad to hear they stand behind their products, Nice looking bench. I have always wanted one of these benches!
Tom


----------



## barry richardson

Always nice to hear about good customer service. That bench is a dandy! Never seen a vice like that before, looks like the bees knees! Looks like your setup is mainly for carving?


----------



## RogerC

barry richardson said:


> Always nice to hear about good customer service. That bench is a dandy! Never seen a vice like that before, looks like the bees knees! Looks like your setup is mainly for carving?


carving is mainly what I do.


----------



## tocws2002

Great looking bench!!! I have two (2) Noden Adjust-a-Bench packages and one caster set still in the boxes I picked up at an auction (for a very, very good price). Haven't set either one up yet, but am planning on doing so soon if some things come through and I move into a new garage/shop.

The top on your workbench is awesome, what kind of wood is it?

-jason

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## RogerC

tocws2002 said:


> Great looking bench!!! I have two (2) Noden Adjust-a-Bench packages and one caster set still in the boxes I picked up at an auction (for a very, very good price). Haven't set either one up yet, but am planning on doing so soon if some things come through and I move into a new garage/shop.
> 
> The top on your workbench is awesome, what kind of wood is it?
> 
> -jason


I have no idea, I purchased it at a garage sale.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

That sucker is way cool!!! I guess we can expect picts of your new woodwork in the near future!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Who needs a dining table, lol, is just eat on the work bench!
I think the still sell that vise at highland wood working, pricey, but I still want one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Wow. So you use an awesome piece of super curly wood fer the stretcher under the table,  ... show us some picts of your good stuff!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

RogerC said:


> This will be a user bench and not just show bench, in one year it probably won't look so pretty but will function the same and as we know with wood just a little work to restore to new looking condition.


Ok, it's almost a year now... how's the bench holding up, and does it still look good?
Are you happy with it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> Who needs a dining table, lol, is just eat on the work bench!
> I think the still sell that vise at highland wood working, pricey, but I still want one!


Emmert repro of some kind- I have the Highland- I do not think it is a highland

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joe Williams

Thank you for sharing, it's great to hear about companies like that!

That Tucker vice, which model is that? It has that large arm that allows it to be supported to the bench when swiveled, I have not seen that before. That is an amazing vice! The other vice is interesting too, which is that?

Thanks!


----------



## RogerC

ripjack13 said:


> Ok, it's almost a year now... how's the bench holding up, and does it still look good?
> Are you happy with it?


Sorry for the late reply I missed the question when you posted, but the bench is doing great it's covered right now with an assortment of chisels and rasps and other crap. I'll post a pic when I clean it off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RogerC

Mike1950 said:


> Emmert repro of some kind- I have the Highland- I do not think it is a highland


Sorry for late reply I missed the question but it's a Tucker vice originally sold from Lee Valley Tools but they discontinued it. It's a great vice my most used tool.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## RogerC

Joe Williams said:


> Thank you for sharing, it's great to hear about companies like that!
> 
> That Tucker vice, which model is that? It has that large arm that allows it to be supported to the bench when swiveled, I have not seen that before. That is an amazing vice! The other vice is interesting too, which is that?
> 
> Thanks!


The other vice is a Record carving vice, basically a mounting plate with a post welded to it so you can swivel your carving up and down and spin it 360 degrees.


----------



## Graybeard

Seems when the seller is closer to the maker the service is better. When the seller is a white shirt that's importing stuff from China and selling, well, not so good. No pride, just money.


----------



## Steve in VA

Is that bench designed to be used as a kitchen island, or an actual workbench that you do work on? 

Simply beautiful, and far too nice to even get glue on!!!


----------



## RogerC

Graybeard said:


> Seems when the seller is closer to the maker the service is better. When the seller is a white shirt that's importing stuff from China and selling, well, not so good. No pride, just money.


True, in this case he's owner/maker/inventor of the product.


----------



## RogerC

Steve in VA said:


> Is that bench designed to be used as a kitchen island, or an actual workbench that you do work on?
> 
> Simply beautiful, and far too nice to even get glue on!!!


It's full on work bench in fact here's a photo of what it looks like right now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Graybeard

RogerC said:


> True, in this case he's owner/maker/inventor of the product.


Just like Robust Lathes. It's fun to just stop in and pet the dog and hang out. The machinists are top notch. Deb and Brent are super people.


----------



## arianaseamstress

RogerC said:


> Here's some photos and a story of the completion of the bench, I have a few things to finish like walnut plugs for the holes on the side.
> I purchased the top at a garage sale for cheap and had always wanted a Tucker vice but the price was crazy. I had gotten a good paying job and while at a show in Ontario CA I purchased the vice and a set of Adjust-A-Bench legs with a castor package. I began the planning of the top and photography kind of took over woodworking so every thing sat in a garage unused for maybe 10 years.
> 
> I had wanted to start woodworking again so began work on the bench, after assembling it and trying to lower the castors to roll the bench it would barely raise it high enough to roll. I thought the arm that the castor screws into was bent and I would try to bend it back but after taking it apart I noticed there was a weld that had not been done properly and there was no way to bend it. I thought I would e-mail Adjust-A-Bench with photos and see if he could think of any way to correct it, they e-mailed me back asking me to call Geoff the designer and owner. After speaking to him he asked the size of the castor rail and said he would send me a new one! I was shocked although it was brand new and never used it still was purchased 10 years ago. I had also had trouble with the castor locking mechanism and asked if I was doing something wrong and he said that those were the old style and he has newer ones that are much better and would send me a set of four also!!!!!
> 
> All this was at no charge to me what so ever not even shipping, the bench is up and running and let me tell you that you don’t know how much you need a adjustable bench until you have one, it is definitely handy. So tell me have you ever heard of customer service like that it was OUTSTANDING usually you argue and fight tooth and nail to get what you deserve and this I didn’t even expect anything after so long.
> 
> So if you are planning on building a workbench please consider this company http://www.adjustabench.com Geoff is great to work with.
> Photo #1 shows the Tucker Vice in one of the variable positions you can put it in, basically it lifts up from vertical to horizontal and spins 360 degrees.
> Photo #2 is side view I unfortunately had to cut the top short to be able to fit it in the elevator at my condo I was moving it by myself and holy bat guana it was heavy. It is really light on the one side maybe if I move I'll add a tail vice to even it out.
> Photo #3 shows the one rail package I purchased so it can be used as a desk if needed with knee clearance, and the bench duster I added magnets to that hold it to the leg.
> Photo #4 shows the new casters that Geoff provided.
> Photo #5 shows some edge trim I installed to protect the floor due to I have my shop in my dining room in my condo (I'm single if you couldn't figure that out) who needs a room for dining!
> View attachment 126615 View attachment 126616 View attachment 126617 View attachment 126618 View attachment 126619


Epic! I wish i had one!


----------

